
Python experiences, or: Why I like C++ more ;-) - nice1
http://majewsky.wordpress.com/2009/07/04/python-experiences-or-why-i-like-c-more/
======
roam
A Google cache text-only version that doesn't burn your eyes out:
[http://74.125.77.132/search?q=cache:zNgbhUvoAokJ:majewsky.wo...](http://74.125.77.132/search?q=cache:zNgbhUvoAokJ:majewsky.wordpress.com/2009/07/04/python-
experiences-or-why-i-like-c-
more/+http://majewsky.wordpress.com/2009/07/04/python-experiences-or-why-i-
like-c-more/&hl=nl&gl=be&strip=1)

